# Dragon Age: Origins Awakening Review form IGN



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The recent release of the expansion pak for Dragon Age called Dragon Age: Origins Awakening has been reviewed by IGN, IGN has given their Editors Choice Award to this title as well, just when you thought you were about to put Dragon Age on the shelf here comes another expansion pak to keep it alive.


----------

